# [SOLVED] Serial over Ethernet

## Manu311

Hi,

currently my father uses a windows server as a vmware, so he can control his sps (a serial port machine) that way.

Now I could need a (linux) server, so I want to change that server to a linux.

So the problem is, it still has to let my father use his serial machine. The server hasn't enough power to run a windows inside a vm, so the only possibility is to make it deliver the signals to my fathers windows (xp) over the network (and the internet).

He already tried to use some pcmci to serial cards, which didn't worked with his program (it's quite old), so I'm not sure if any program will work - but I haven't found a single one (since I don't realy know what I should tell google).

So my request is a program which can send serial (com-port) data over the network and has a windows as client and a linux as server.

Please give me as much information as possible, since I'm not able to try it very frequently (maybe once a month).

Thank you for any helpLast edited by Manu311 on Fri Jun 24, 2011 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

so the windows server/future linux box is the serial port server?

Why not just ssh in and use terminal emulators from there? Or do you need other services on the ports?

----------

## Manu311

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> so the windows server/future linux box is the serial port server?
> 
> Why not just ssh in and use terminal emulators from there? Or do you need other services on the ports?

 Are you telling me there's a way to make a (microsoft) windows program inside of a linux box or even ssh? Windows is not using X (by default), it's pretty hard to do such thing.

Anyways I solved the problem in 2 ways:

First, I found socat, which did pretty good what I wanted to be done and there are windows programs which can interact with it.

Second, the way I realy fixed it was, we removed the server, and used an usb to serial adapter cable from our fritz!box, which worked around that problem (and is even better).

Anyways, the first solution should fix the problem for everyone else havin such a request.

----------

## poly_poly-man

still don't think I understand exactly what you need, but glad you got it  :Smile: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Manu311 wrote:*   

> Are you telling me there's a way to make a (microsoft) windows program inside of a linux box or even ssh? Windows is not using X (by default), it's pretty hard to do such thing.

 

I think the point is somewhat this: what is your father running on windows to connect to his server via the serial port? 

There should be an equivalent in linux that does the job. Serial ports should show up as /dev/ttyS* (e.g. /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, etc), and there are many linux applications you can use to "talk" to them. 

Your dad is probably using HyperTerminal on Windows to talk to his SPS machine. As I said above, there are many native Linux tools that can do what HyperTerminal does on Windows. And poly_poly-man has probably played with all of them, he loves tinkering with that old shit  :Laughing: 

----------

